# KenTT Cruise - Sunday 2nd March - PHOTOS on Page 10!



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

*DATE ADDED:- SUNDAY 2nd MARCH

Confirmed attendance (so far):-

audi_tt 83
BAMTT
dazza66
Duckstar
Essex Audi
GEM
J55RAG_audiTT
Jessidog
KentishTT
L17MRL
mde-tt
morph TTS 
TrippleTrouble

The more the merrier! 

The location:-

Cineworld 
Eureka Leisure Pk 
Ashford, 
TN25 4BN

Time:- 
10:45am

My Mobile (in case anyone gets lost) :- 
07971 003 123

Google Map:- 
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&cr= ... 0528503958

THE ROUTE :-

We can wait for 1/2 hour at Cineworld and then set off when everyone is there at approx 11:15am and then take the route along the coast through new Romney and Old Romney to Rye, head towards Winchelsea turning off left just before and along Pett Level (stop for photos?) then towards Fairlight Glen to Hastings (stopping off at Fairlight for some more photos with the english Channel as a backdrop) then along into Hastings and head for Hastings Old Town for Fish 'n' Chips and a pint of ...........................................tea!*

On a future run when the weather is nice we can go the same way but carry on further towards Eastbourne and divert off to Polegate and then down through the villages of Jevington and Alfriston and across to Beachy Head and Seaford. That would be a cracking run with some great views with plenty of good photo opportunities. And we can rest easy in the knowledge that we are doing our bit to make our green and pleasant country a warmer place to live :wink:

A couple of photos from our last meet:-


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Kentish, if you Kent TTers don't mind, I think I might get my backside out of Hertfordshire for once and join you.  
Just need to get my head round going south of the river. Went there once but it was shut.:lol: 
Sounds like a good run you've got planned.
Last time I was down that way I was 11 years old and spent a week with the school in Dymchurch. 
Rode the Romney Hythe Dymchurch railway and saw the 'Marshmallow Towers'.
Think it was just after the Spitfires stopped flying over Kent. :wink: 
It would be nice to meet you all and hear how my *V6* sounds in 'The Garden Of England' 8) 
John.


----------



## Duckstar (May 17, 2007)

Nice idea Kentish - I'll certainly be up for this. Those roads are really nice - tend to use them a bit on my Aprilia).

I'll keep a good eye out for further details!!


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah I'm up for it too!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello John!

Of course you can join us, it'd be great to meet you!

Kent's not a bad 'ole hole really :wink:

The rationale for the KenTT Cruisers is to make our meets more about fun drives, winding roads and nice scenery .....and nice company when we stop for lunch and a chat :wink:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

mde-tt said:


> Yeah I'm up for it too!


Great M, I knew you'd not let me down :wink:

Duckstar, be nice to meet you too - I'll be posting details on this thread about times and dates during early part of December.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I might be up for this dependant on date, was brought up In Ashford/Romney area ....thats if you don't mind a Scooby


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

If i'm not working i'll pop along :wink:


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Guys & Dolls, Enjoyed the last gathering, was fun, stick me on the list for the next one.........! I.ll promise not to get lost this time ok ha ha ha


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

You didn't get that lost!

I'm looking forward to being able to keep up with Sean next time now I've got the stage 2 remap :wink:


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Stage 2 Remap........! Hope you got permission first. ha ha ha


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

dazza66 said:


> Stage 2 Remap........! Hope you got permission first. ha ha ha


You're the second person to say that!

I wear the trousers!!

At least I think I do :wink:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Folks!

Just to let you now, this is still on for early to mid January.

Cheers,
K


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Guys, Off up to Brands Hatch Tonight they got a German Car Meet, Been Speaking to Essexaudi on the Forum ( Andy ) Said its a great turn out. He,d like to see a few more TT,s there. Gates open at 6.30pm free entry kicks out about 11.00pm. Be rude not to as they say, just another excuse for a scud about. ha ha ha


----------



## Duckstar (May 17, 2007)

Guys - its now almost a week into Jan - Happy New Year campers! - are we going to do this cruise?

Kentish - dates etc.???

Cheers........Simon


----------



## J55RAG_audiTT (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm just the other side of the river so if something is arranged i'm up for it...


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah baby Yeah........ i,m up for some of that come on Kev, Get ya finger out...........! ha ha ha


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah i was thinking that, come on Kev


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Folks;

Really sorry I've not been giving this my attention until now but I had a bit of an incident in my car and it's been in for repair since mid Nov and I have only just got it back.

All is now good and it had a couple of brand new Audi panels and new paint and at the same time I had new brake discs and pads fitted and also any other paint blemishes sorted.

I'll be checking my calendar (and the long range weather forecast) and post back within the next day or two with some suggestions for dates.

Cheers all!

K


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I would certainly still be interested in this


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Kev, Hope you both had a Cool Crimbo....! Sorry to here about your TT. Hope to see every-body soon on the next " KenTT Cruise "


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Daz, happy new year mate!
And happy new year to all my fellow TTer's

Our KenTT Cruise!

How do we all feel about postponing until early March?

Reason is, I have a family birthday I'm attending at the end of the month, next month the wife is away on business for a week and then shortly after I will be going to the States for a meeting and it's also my Mums Birthday plus I have to take 2 weeks holiday before it is lost and I give the firm my time (don't want to do that now do I)!

So how does early march sound? .....Historically it could either be really sunny or thick snow!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

KentishTT said:


> Hi Daz, happy new year mate!
> And happy new year to all my fellow TTer's
> 
> Our KenTT Cruise!
> ...


All good for me....i should be remapped by then


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

oh what, looking forward to one this month. Looks like i will have to wait then. Unless anyone wants to meet up earlier???


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Kev, You are a busy bee.....! No Probs, Think I,ll meet up with The Hornster & the guys @ the LEEK MEET end of this month....! So Ian222 where abouts are you.......! Fancy meeting up at The LEEK MEET at Bluewater.....! See ya soon Kev & behave........!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Hi Darren, yeah ok can do i live in Herne Bay so could meet up at the Medway services if you like? What day and time is it?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Just seen it Daz, cant make it out with the mrs sorry.


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

No Probs Ian, Leek Meet is monthly so next time ay.......!


----------



## Duckstar (May 17, 2007)

Shame, but can wait until to meet you guys in March. Gonna try to do the LEEK meet too.

Cheers guys, see you soon.

Simon


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

OK thanks guys, would hate to arrange the run then miss it :wink:

Pencil in the first or second week in March 

Duckstar, little birdie tells me Dean is down doing your thermostat tomorrow and then he's coming over to do mine and my coil packs!

I can wait to use the car again, it's been off the road for 2 months  
But it does look nice now and for the brief day I drove it before the coil pack went I noticed the new brakes felt much better too.


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Simon, If ya gonna do the LEEK MEET give me a shout & we,ll meet up before hand if you wanna....


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Early March will be good for me . Birthday time as well.  
John.


----------



## Duckstar (May 17, 2007)

Kentish - looks like the TT wire is working well! All done and Dean is on his way to you now!

Daz - yes mate, good idea, I'll confirm if I'm going along nearer the time.


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

No Probs......! " I feel the need......! The need for speed......!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Duckstar said:


> Kentish - looks like the TT wire is working well! All done and Dean is on his way to you now!
> 
> Daz - yes mate, good idea, I'll confirm if I'm going along nearer the time.


Thanks Duck!

He was here about 2 hours and I'm all fixed up with a new stat and coil pack.


----------



## Jessidog (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm a new TT Quattro Sport owner...I would love to join in the fun..please consider me when you have the event.

Adrian


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Ade, Where are you based......!


----------



## Jessidog (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi,

I am based in Maidstone...In Kent

Adrian


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Adrian;

Yes of course and welcome to the madhouse :wink:

Check back here for updates, I will add the meet info to the beginning (1st post) and the end of the thread too.

Cheers,
K


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Would anyone want a rolling road shoot out? There is a new rolling road opened in Canterbury i am booked in for a power run later this month but thought it could be a laugh for us all plus other cars like brothers or mates with any car they have to take part. I have got in touch with them to check on prices and if they do it at all?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok spoke to them i they are happy to have a shootout between 6 and 25 cars. So discuss on here and lets get some dates and numbers if anyone wants to do it??


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Went up to Essex just before Christmas with 35 guys from Torque-steer. The guys had various motors from Puntos - Evos - Skylines - Astras - Golfs who all put them on the rolling road. It was a good day out - These Torque-steer guys are mad on Performance.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

ian222 said:


> Ok spoke to them i they are happy to have a shootout between 6 and 25 cars. So discuss on here and lets get some dates and numbers if anyone wants to do it??


Hi Ian;

Depending on when it is I'd like to get RR'd

If you don't have enough numbers give me a shout and I know I'll be able to get a few local folks along from my second home (Pistonheads) 

Cheers,
Kev


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

ian222 said:


> Ok spoke to them i they are happy to have a shootout between 6 and 25 cars. So discuss on here and lets get some dates and numbers if anyone wants to do it??


I would be interested, have you got any idea on price?

I take it the rolling road is ok for 4wd, and they wont have to pull the fuse to disable the haldex?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Not sure on price yet wont be more than Â£50 quid though hopefully less than Â£40. As for the haldex not sure mate. I will check to find out


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Folks;

Sorry for the delay in arranging a date.

How about Sunday 2nd or Sunday 9th March?

And as proposed earlier we meet up at Cineworld in Ashford (as before and then take the route along the coast through New Romney and Old Romney to Rye, then head towards Winchelsea turning off left just before and trhough Pett Level (stop for some photos perhaps) then up over Fairlight Glen. Stop at the Failight car park for some nice snaps of our cars with the English Channel as a backdrop and then to Hastings (A259) and head for Hastings Old Town for Fish 'n' Chips and a pint of ............................tea!

There will be a nice mix of A and B road driving and some nice scenery.

What do you all think?

Cheers,
Kevin


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I would like to do this if its not a TT exclusive event


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Any date for me Kev........!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

should be good either of those dates


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

Cool im up for this, could we maybe post the date/s on the subject title, its easier than going threw 5 odd pages to find it :? :roll:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Excellent, we have a date then!

DATE ADDED:- SUNDAY 2nd MARCH


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi there

Pm sent to you KentishTT .......... and yes ill be there !!!!! as long as i get the post code for sat nav as i dont no the area :?


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Essex Audi said:


> Hi there
> 
> Pm sent to you KentishTT .......... and yes ill be there !!!!! as long as i get the post code for sat nav as i dont no the area :?


PM sent and details of the meeting place added to the first post on page 1


----------



## TrippleTrouble (Apr 8, 2007)

If i'm not working i'll pop along to is the Chip shop still on to :? Then i better take my German plates of  :wink:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Yep, just checked and we have babysitters for our kids so myself and Mrs mde will be there on the 2nd!

Fingers crossed for some sunshine.

Do we have anybody with some decent camera equipment, as last time, to take some decent photos? The last lot were great.

Really looking forward to now - can't wait to see how many TTs we get there.

Kev; time to start a list of who's attending, I think.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

TrippleTrouble said:


> If i'm not working i'll pop along to is the Chip shop still on to :? Then i better take my German plates of  :wink:


Yes indeed!

We'll roll into Hastings old town and stop in the big car park by the beach and the fishing boats and take some photos with the cliffs in the background

Mark, I'll have a decent camera with me this time (can't believe i forgot it on the last run).

I'm looking forward to it too!


----------



## Duckstar (May 17, 2007)

Hi Kev,

Hope to be able to get along for this trip - 2nd March currently free so no reason why not!

Cheers........Simon


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Duckstar said:


> Hi Kev,
> 
> Hope to be able to get along for this trip - 2nd March currently free so no reason why not!
> 
> Cheers........Simon


Hi Simon;

It'll be nice to see you, hope you can make it!

Cheers,
Kevin


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

KentishTT,

How many people so far ????

I can see a list coming on hee hee


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Its gone a little quite on this thread still on i hope !!!!!!


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well i am a newbie to the site and i am in the medway area, i know dazza66 from another forum. Would be nice to meet you all soon. if here is a newbie section i will post more in there.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

No newbie section, but welcome aboard!

See you on the 2nd March.

What are you driving - and don't forget to post pics - Dazza should have told you that! [smiley=deal2.gif] its kinda in the small print.

Happy TT'ing


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

yes i should have said, i have a 3.2, manual in silver with red leather 
and here she is



you may recognise the ramps ?????


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice - well posted. Is the man in the middle one Jeff Capes' brother - he's holding your car up over his head!!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Folks;

It's all still on!

The only thing I overlook when choosing the date is that it will be Mothering Sunday!

I hope this is OK for everyone.

Cheers,
K


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

KentishTT said:


> Hi Folks;
> 
> It's all still on!
> 
> ...


My wife did mention it to me as I asked her if she wanted to come along.


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

yes it is mothers day but hay ive sorted it out with the *old girl* and its fine gonna see her on the saturday instead.........

Bring on the 2nd MARCH


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I will have to bail on this one lads sorry, found out it was mothering Sunday so cant make it really, going out for lunch.


----------



## Morph TT QS (Jan 1, 2008)

Please book us in, as we would much like to meet you guys, have a natter as the following day is Castle Combe which I am hoping to also have a crack at. 1st track day in a car!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Confirmed attendance (so far):-

audi_tt 83 
BAMTT 
dazza66 
Duckstar 
Essex Audi 
GEM 
J55RAG_audiTT 
Jessidog 
KentishTT 
L17MRL 
mde-tt 
morph TTS 
TrippleTrouble 
SeanTT

The more the merrier!


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Brilliant, just cant wait for this day to come now !!!!!!

Johnson Baby wash and wax i think before i leave ..........


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry guys i'm working nights that weekend now  
Wont even get in till 6am on that sunday from work.If anything changes i'll let you know :wink:

I'll try and make it again on the next one,have fun and take plenty of pictures 8)

John


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear that John, hope you can make it to the next one in May (date TBC).

Cheers,
Kevin


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

KentishTT said:


> Sorry to hear that John, hope you can make it to the next one in May (date TBC).
> 
> Cheers,
> Kevin


Yeah shame really Kevin would have been nice to meet you all :?

I work every other weekend so theres allways a 50% chance i'm off :wink:

I'm in greece for the first week in may i think though,18th of May is the only sunday im free in may as far as i can see.Just a suggestion though  :wink:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll see what we can do with the dates :wink:


----------



## SeanTT (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Kev, put me down looks like its not going to be sold before the 2nd so i can have one last hoon...


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

SeanTT said:


> Hi Kev, put me down looks like its not going to be sold before the 2nd so i can have one last hoon...


Hey Sean!

Not seen you about for a while, be nice to see you again on 2nd.

Cheers,
Kev


----------



## SeanTT (Jul 19, 2007)

No i have been so busy....  Yours is coming along well.. loads of mods since we last met.. looking good [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

See you all tomorrow!

10:45 Ashford Cineworld (details are on 1st post).


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey Kev,

Yes we're on for it, see you at 1045, I've got mrs mde with me too tomorrow (mothers day surprise :lol: ).

May have to dash of a bit earier in the afternoon though, but will definately be along for the bulk of the cruise.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey Kev,

Yes we're on for it, see you at 1045, I've got mrs mde with me too tomorrow (mothers day surprise :lol: ).

May have to dash of a bit earier in the afternoon though, but will definately be along for the bulk of the cruise.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Excellent Mark!


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

yep see you 2mo kentish at 10.45 cant wait hopefully weather will be OK

Dont forget camara


----------



## TrippleTrouble (Apr 8, 2007)

Sorry unable to come tomorrow I feel crap thought it would go but not happening think its the flu bones ache, fever etc am gutted but cant drive when like this she dosed me up but god knows on what it awful hope you have fun think of me see you the next time

regards Stephen


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear that TT, hope you feel better soon & hope to see you next time.

I'll have the camera tomorrow and will post pics on the MkI TT forum.


----------



## Morph TT QS (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorry Guys, but the family has taken over, come to see there Mum.
If theres a chance to make a break will try to get there but dont hang around. I am only 40mins away Preston nr Wingham.
Have a Good day ALL
Morph


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Morph - Have you got a red QS?? Just seen one in Preston a couple of weeks ago? Long shot really


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Morph - Have you got a red QS?? Just seen one in Preston a couple of weeks ago? Long shot really


----------



## Morph TT QS (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi Ian222, No its a TTS Silver with Black Top. (then I am going to say, The Best Colour)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Sorry i couldn't come guys, there was an unforeseen family problem that came up

Tony


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Great day out Kev...........! Nice bitta Fish n Chips & a bit of a scud about.

Feel absolutely fcuked now - As the weather gets better more people wiil turn up..............!

Regards

dazza


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Great to see you guys, sorry we had to dash off to collect the sprogs.

In the end we ended up stopping in (wh)Ore for KFC - that's what CA (the wife) wanted.

Rough guide to Kent: 
*(wh)Ore:*
Wow! what a dump!!! - if you're passing, just keep passing.

Glad I could park the car right outside to keep and eye on it and ate our food in seconds flat (like one of those jacobs cracker eating competitions!!), then drove like stink back to Trashford.

All things considered, except for the banjo playing when we entered the local fastfood/Drop in centre a very pleasant day.

Good that the traditional blind alley/multiple car turning monouvre is still being kept in as a feature to show that we do all know how to drive our cars. For those of you who don't know this. We follow Kentish (Kev) down some blind alley. Normally this will be a single lane track. We then have to do some synchronised 3 point turning/reversing to get back in a line and face the other way. It's kinda fun and always shuffles the deck of cars a bit.

Great to see the number of heads that turned with the words:
"Look there goes a TT"
"And another"
"And another"
"And another"
"And another"

But, the prize for the biggest driving gonads (and great sounding car) goes to John with his V6 muscle car. Sounds awesome, and demonstration of how to drive a fast car - FAST.
Although I only played the first half - my man of the match is John.

At times it was like watching the first corner at Melbourne in the Australian GP! Will he get through unscathed? Guts and glory stuff. You kind of look on gritting your teeth and grabbing your head in pain; "surely a TT won't fit through there" then POP, he's made it through - with a dose of *POWER*. :lol:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I had a great time too, thanks everyone for turning out on a rather grey day.

Nice to see Duckstar at the meeting place, great to meet you.

Apologies for the rather slow costal route, the speed limits are now somewhat lower than I recall and when we did get on some nice twisty roads with a NSL we got stuck behind those bloody camper vans :roll:

Never the less, the road upto fairlight was fun with those hairpins (especially that blind hairpin, I think Mrs kentish had her eyes closed for that one) :wink:

I make no apology for the narrow lane and three point turn, it was a test of our driving abilities - honest! ......and you all passed with flying colours 

Hastings Old Town car park was sooo busy - that I did not expect this time of year but we all got parked and the fish and chips were great!
How about those sea gulls, they treat humans like a sport for target practice - that was rather funny when one decided to take a flying dump in that lady's cup of tea .......one dump or two madam!

I think Essex Audi and Gem scared the living daylights out of that Citroen ZX driver on the way back - John has No Fear 

What was with that idiot in the silver Toyota avensis on the way back who kept signalling and moving out to overtake everything in front of him but didn't and then when we did get onto dual carriageway he kept weaving in then out again to block me passing - I backed off and let him get on with it but what a strange person :?

I think next time, we'll avoid the towns and stick to the faster roads and head over to Beachy Head have some late lunch in the pub at Birling Gap and then take to the inland country roads back through to Polgate which is a nice drive with lots of twisty roads.

The photos are a bit boring but I'll do better next time!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks like a good out guys, and it seems that John is not a driver for the faint hearted!  His car is immaculate!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Naresh said:


> Looks like a good out guys, and it seems that John is not a driver for the faint hearted!  His car is immaculate!


Hi Naresh;

John's car is really mint inside and out!

Nice work you have done on his car recently, I wish I'd been able to see all the new upgrades in the dark as I bet it looks great.

Your installations are very neat!

Cheers,
K


----------



## Duckstar (May 17, 2007)

Good to meet you boys and girls yesterday - always nice to put faces to names! Nice cars, all lovingly looked after I could tell!

Glad you all had a good run with no incidents - I'll be along next time for the duration!

Let us know when the next one is Kevin - look forward to meeting you all again.

Cheers........Simon


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Yes agree.....! a cracking day out........! Already waiting for the next one ha ha ha,

Kev like the logo,s on the T-shirts.........! Could of been worse, Could of be 2008 Johnny Cash on Tour ha ha ha,

I must dump the wifes songs from the Ipod.............!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

dazza66 said:


> Yes agree.....! a cracking day out........! Already waiting for the next one ha ha ha,
> 
> Kev like the logo,s on the T-shirts.........! Could of been worse, Could of be 2008 Johnny Cash on Tour ha ha ha,
> 
> I must dump the wifes songs from the Ipod.............!


Damn I didn't think of that - may have to edit you and re-post :wink: 

Yes the wifes songs, your secret is safe with me :wink:


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi guys

What a great meet best one ive been 2 by far since ive owned my TT,

had some good driving on the way back to Sunny old ESSEX ha ha and yes that john is crazy .......... he was still getting away from me at a three figure number on the speedo 

Expensive day for me ........... but looking forwards to the next one

Thanks Kentish

If your thinking about joining us its such a great day and a friendly bunch of lads oh and ladies :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Andy,

Glad you found ya way home ok.........! you know, North of the river & all that.

Didn,t see the going of John ( Gem ) He was probably at home by the time we got to the M2 ha ha ha he does fly ay......!

See you at the next Brands Hatch meet ok. Burger & chips are on me.

Dazza


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

dazza66 said:


> Could of been worse, Could of be 2008 Johnny Cash on Tour ha ha ha,


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Did John make it home? He hasn't posted yet since yesterday?

Or did his rocket ship finally take off?
Man that car can fly!!!!!


----------



## J55RAG_audiTT (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys. Sorry I could'nt make it... sort of forgot it was mothers day.

What with so called global warming (weather patterns) we seem to get two summers, one April - May and the other August - Sep. So another meet/ cruise in the near future would sound good and i will make sure i attend it.

Any Ideas on the next one?


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

mde-tt said:


> Did John make it home? He hasn't posted yet since yesterday?
> Or did his rocket ship finally take off?
> Man that car can fly!!!!!


DON'T PANIC!
He made it home in one piece. 
Had to put my foot down, only allowed 8 hours South of the river. :wink: 
Was a well good day. Be good to see you for the duration next time. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Soddin' seagulls  Hope the neighbours didn't see me washing the bird poo off my baby in the dark.  
Next time I'll bring a tub of 'SwissVax South Coast Giant Seagull Shite Remover'. Heard it's the biggest seller in Hastings Halfords.
John.


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

ha ha ha.........! Nice one Gem, Warp factor nine..........!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Guys!

I had great amusement reading this thread this morrning 

I'm glad we all enjoyed ourselves and the next one should be towards the end of April.

I'll post up a new thread nearer the time.

I'm looking forward to a great day out again in the company of my TT buddies


----------

